# Java Diamant ausgeben



## David2456 (11. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
ich sitze jetzt schon länger an dieser Aufgabe fest. Könnte mir jemand einen Lösungsansatz oder Hinweis geben? Ein Ansatz ist im 2. Bild, aber ab da geht es nicht mehr weiter.

Danke schonmal


----------



## David2456 (11. Nov 2015)

Ok,
jetzt habe ich eine fast richtige Lösung. Zwar wird mir ein Diamant mit n Höhe und n Breite ausgegeben, aber ich habe es noch nicht hinbekommen das zwischen den * ein - ausgegeben wird.


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Nov 2015)

Moin,

bitte füge Deinen Code hier immer direkt über die Code-Tags ein (über die Schaltfläche "Einfügen" hier im Editor) und nicht als Bild !!
Nur dann lässt er sich auch zitieren !!

Gruß Klaus


----------

